# Where is bigblockbug?



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

_Modified by Billsbug at 9:55 AM 9-9-2006_


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Where is bigblockbug? (Billsbug)*

Im here, just busy with work. And getting the wheels are powder coated and fixed up for you as per the deal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
They got shipped Thursday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Where is bigblockbug? (BigBlockBug)*

Reviving thread. 10 weeks, still no wheels.










_Modified by Billsbug at 9:55 AM 9-9-2006_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Where is bigblockbug? (Billsbug)*

TTT


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Where is bigblockbug? (Billsbug)*

PM replied http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sorry just got back


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Where is bigblockbug? (BigBlockBug)*

Kindly provide me wth the DHL tracking number.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Where is bigblockbug? (Billsbug)*

*"I went to DHL this morning and found out one of the boxes came open at the shipping depot where i dropped them off. Since they could not get a hold of me while I was gone for the weekend the boxes were held. 2 of the wheels got very light scuffs, 3 of them were untouched in seperate boxes. I can get the 3 on their way to you now if it would make you feel better. I have already taken the other 2 and dropped them off at the powder coat place again and gave them some $$ to encourage them to get them done ASAP! Let me know if you would like me to get the first 3 on their way.
-John"*


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Where is bigblockbug? (Billsbug)*

Sorry man, I have greased the wheels to get it done as fast as humanly possible.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Where is bigblockbug? (BigBlockBug)*

*"Here's an update for the sake of an update








I called about 4 times today to stay on top of them. He is going to spray the wheels with "e coat" to fill the scuffs, bake them, them dip them, then re-coat them. I asked for an ETA and he said "if you keep bugging me like this I will get them done by tomorrow night if it means you will leave me alone" I wont push my luck, but none the less I will make sure they get done ASAP.
- John"*
I hope my tires are still at Tire Kingdom John!


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Where is bigblockbug? (Billsbug)*

I was busy all day, but called at 3pm cuz I han't heard from them. No word from the other guy there if they were almost done or what. I'll call again tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Where is bigblockbug? (BigBlockBug)*

Update?


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Where is bigblockbug? (Billsbug)*

Well, he is unsure whether he will have them done by the end of the day. And I am leaving in the AM for Dubfest. Unless I can persuade him to hurry up they will ship as soon as I get back Monday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Where is bigblockbug? (BigBlockBug)*

No problem John, I picked up the tires today. Damn, the sidewalls are thin, but damn are they wide too!







(235/35/19)
BTW John, to answer your ?, per my profile: '04 NB 'Vert 1.8T ~ APR Tuned! (5-speed with LOTS of mods by Chris Green)











_Modified by Billsbug at 6:19 PM 9-14-2006_


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Where is bigblockbug? (Billsbug)*

Do you have any silicone hoses? If not Ill throw in a few http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Where is bigblockbug? (BigBlockBug)*

No I don't, thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Where is bigblockbug? (Billsbug)*

Bumpitty bump.


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

You've been waiting for these wheels forever! Can't wait to see them on your NB


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_You've been waiting for these wheels forever! Can't wait to see them on your NB

Thank you all for your continued support. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

8pm mon night, just got back. Ill call in the morning and go pic them up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*

Rockin'. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

It's late on Wednesday, tires are stinkin' up the crib, I need an update!!!


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

I didnt have a chance to go pick them up till now (3:41 pm wed) and no one is answering the phones over there, they have a tendancy to leave early some days, its well out of my way so i will call in the morning before I head to work and stop by on my way. Either way I assure you they will be on their way by the end of this week at the very latest. I should be able to have them on their way by the end of the day tomorrow though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif with plenty of goodies in tow.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*

Sheeesh, been waitin' so long my haircut's goin' out of style!


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Heading to pick the wheels up on my way out the door tonight. Then I will pack/ship em tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*

Hurry man, before the toxic new tire fumes get me in my sleep.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

I dunno what your talking about, I love the smell of tires, especially burning


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_I dunno what your talking about, I love the smell of tires, especially burning









j/k man.


















_Modified by Billsbug at 11:31 AM 9-22-2006_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

*235/35/19 Bridgestone Potenza RE050A Pole Position.*


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_Heading to pick the wheels up on my way out the door tonight. Then I will pack/ship em tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Soooooooo?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Fast approaching the 3-month anniversary of payment.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

sorry, they are shipped, I thought the automatic notification thinger from DHL sent you an email, if you didnt get it let me know ill get you the #s
also threw in some random beetle goodies I have had laying around, thought you might like, and some other goods as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by BigBlockBug at 10:40 PM 9-25-2006_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*

ThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyou


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

3 of the wheels arrived today. They look GR8. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
One box got separated and arrives on Tuesday.








1. The 'Samco style' Eurojet hoses in black are







, thx man! 
2. Verts don't have door lock pins, they have little flashing red lights.







I'll pass along the Turbo S ones u sent to someone.
3. I already have the much coveted crystal clear front corners from Japan (click my sig to see), but I'm sure someone else would appreciate the smoked ones u sent. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
4. I NEED THE CENTER CAPS!!!










_Modified by Billsbug at 11:40 AM 9-30-2006_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_2. Verts don't have door lock pins, they have little flashing red lights.







I'll pass along the Turbo S ones u sent to someone.

<--------------------- http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

E-mail sent, need your address.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_E-mail sent, need your address.









haha sorry, i came across my stash of left over beetle goodies that have just been sitting for a long time, figured what the hell might as well share with a fellow dubber http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I must have spaced the caps. I'll dig them up.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_E-mail sent, need your address.










sent


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_
I must have spaced the caps. I'll dig them up.

PLEASE overnight them (I sent you an e-mail with an address).


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_sent









They'll go in the mail manana. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Pins mailed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*John, the wheels are worthless to me without the center caps, PLEASE SEND!







*


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Pins mailed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

Nightmare.








No contact phone number was put on the wheel boxes by the sender







, so DHL just dropped the box in front of my home, which is gated, yesterday morning while I was at work. Looks like the box has been stolen.









*I'LL NEED THAT 5TH WHEEL NOW JOHN.*


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

is DHL allowed to do that? I was unaware that they could just leave a box, especially in front of a gated house.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

You'd think not, but I guess they can.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

hey man, im real sorry that happened.
Although, by the time you had asked me to include your phoe number for DHL since you may not be home, they had already shipped out. So there was no way i could have that on the packages. I did call DHL and ask them if they could do it, and they said they left a message for it in the system for the driver. Either way you should contact them about all this because it seems they should owe you something for all this. After all it wouldnt have happened if they hadnt seperated one fo the 4 wheels, that all got shipped at the same time.
I can't find the center caps anywhere either. Im afraid they may have been in the wheels when I dropped them off for powder coating. I called the powdercoaters, and they havent been able to find them yet, hopefully they still can.
I will get the last wheel coming to you though so you can get that figured out and at least get 4 wheesl on your car for now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*

I told you BEFORE you shipped the wheels to have DHL call me first and I have the e-mail to prove it.. I only REMINDED you later on to make sure they called me 1st. NOW WHERE THE F*CK i AM GOING TO GET CAPS THAT FIT???!!! BTW, unless you included insurance, which I'm POSITIVE you did not, no $$$ will be forthcoming from DHL.
Get back to me with a ship date and DHL shipping number this week for the last wheel. 
Jesus...


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

WELL , caps lock isnt going to solve anything. I never heard from you prior to shipping to include a phone number for delivery. I will go through all the correspondence again to check, but it seems to be a moot point. On top of that I can almost gaurantte that even if I did include a # for them, they wouldnt have caled, they never do. again, moot point. Im still looking for the caps I may be able to find them at the Powdercoaters, and if not there are plenty of places I can find you replacements man. No worries just yet we will get this all solved, i undersdtand your frustration but I'll do whatever I can for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_...I'll do whatever I can for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Make me a believer sir.


----------



## partstosell (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

how did you pay for the wheels? i would have gotten my money back 1 month after i payed if now wheel, this whole thing is pretty crappy, good luck


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (partstosell)*

he paid enetring into the situation knowing that I was refinishing the wheels for him, and I was put at the mercy of the painter who jerkd me around, so I ate some cost and went to a powder coater, who had trouble with the wheels, and I ate the cost... 
Hence the reason I have no problem posting all of this on the boards, its all been handled as best as I can manage up until now. But I'm trying to deal with DHL now, throw some weight around considering how much business we do with them etc. along with some more reimbursement. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_ never heard from you prior to shipping to include a phone number for delivery. I will go through all the correspondence again to check, but it seems to be a moot point.

I did it for you John.








*From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Monday, July 31, 2006 6:09 PM
To: Bill Squire
Subject: RE: wheels
I should be able to attatch special instructions to call before coming, and make it the last stop on the route
- John Streeter
Eurojet Racing
-------- Original Message --------
Subject: wheels
From: "Bill Squire" <[email protected]>
Date: Mon, July 31, 2006 2:26 pm
To: <[email protected]>
Thx John. Is there a central pick up center in Miami? I probably won’t be home if they try to deliver, unless they call me first.
Bill 
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Monday, July 31, 2006 5:21 PM
To: Bill Squire
Subject: RE: wheels
Ive been waiting in line for the painter to get the wheels in and done, he still has them but they arent done. They should be done by the end of the week though. They will be shipped by DHL freight too.
- John Streeter
Eurojet Racing
-------- Original Message --------
Subject: wheels
From: "Bill Squire" <[email protected]>
Date: Mon, July 31, 2006 11:24 am
To: <[email protected]>
Hi John,
Will I be rolling on these this week? ;-)
BTW, what method do you use for mailing wheels?
Bill*


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Well good work, but that only proves my point. That email was on the 31st, according to the shipping manifest the slip was created on the 25th and they had already left my shop a couple days later before that email







What I was saying, was that I could call DHL and try to attatch the special instructions to the already existing order, BUT i couldnt have put that info on the box, or input it into the system when I made the slip.
Either way, Im sorry the wheel was stolen but its hardly my fault. Either way Im doing what I can to try to help you out though. I spoke with DHL again today about possibly reimbursing for the lost wheel.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*

THE DATE ON THIS E-MAIL WAS *JULY 31ST*, NOT SEPTEMBER 31ST YOU DOPE!








and, just like the elementary school rhyme, "30 days have September, April, June etcetcetc".











_Modified by Billsbug at 6:18 PM 10-8-2006_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

sorry to jump off track but I heard I got a little present in the mail today. Bill, when i get back I will grab some caliper decals and drop them in the mail for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mouth621 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_3. I already have the much coveted crystal clear front corners from Japan (click my sig to see), but I'm sure someone else would appreciate the smoked ones u sent. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Billsbug at 11:40 AM 9-30-2006_


^^^ still have those?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (mouth621)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mouth621* »_^^^ still have those?

Do u have a NB?


----------



## mouth621 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
Do u have a NB?
















girlfriend has a turbo s and her birthday is at the end of the month


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (mouth621)*

Dood, dood, dood. The Turbo S has different front corners then the 'regular' NB.


----------



## mouth621 (Jul 20, 2006)

Ah bummer, I really don't know much about her car, thanks anyway


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (mouth621)*

Smoked corners just went (free) to an ORG member.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

see now u hurt my feelings


----------



## partstosell (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: (mouth621)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mouth621* »_
girlfriend has a turbo s and her birthday is at the end of the month

















shorty shorts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_see now u hurt my feelings

Sorry, but u had it coming.








I'd like an update please.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_sorry to jump off track but I heard I got a little present in the mail today. Bill, when i get back I will grab some caliper decals and drop them in the mail for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Rockin'. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

having trouble finding anyone who has or can order the right centers, I will try Mille miglia direct if I can, I hope they speak english though


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_having trouble finding anyone who has or can order the right centers, I will try Mille miglia direct if I can, I hope they speak english though

I meant the wheel John.








I'm sure I can go to any decent wheel shop and find a 'solution' to the center caps.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

alright then ill stop trying to help and just ship the wheel to you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*

ThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThank


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_having trouble finding anyone who has or can order the right centers.

Found them on e-bay. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

bill. I just got back into town and I will snap some pics of the calipers decals. You can decide which ones look good to you.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

Monday bump! Wut's happenin' w/ the last wheel John?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Wheel is SUPPOSEDLY en route, but no DHL confirmation number from seller.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

The tracking info should have been sent to your email address automatically by DHL system. It was picked up today so its on its way, insured, and very specifically instructed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*

Thanks man.








So, how does it look?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

*Service: Ground
Special Service: Hold at DHL* 
John, does this mean DHL is going to hold it for my pickup or are they going to actually deliver it to me?


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

that should mean they are going to hold it for you there, must mean the delivery date fell on a sat or else they would have delivered i think. This way you can be sure you get the wheel tho


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*

No, it's scheduled for Wednesday (manana).
Just spoke with DHL and the wheel is designated (by the shipper) as Hold at DHL. 
Please call DHL and have them change the instructions so it’s delivered to the address on the box.



_Modified by Billsbug at 11:25 AM 10-24-2006_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

DHL tracking results detail for 1835306XXXX 
Tracking summary
Current Status 
*Awaiting pickup by recipient as requested.*


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

wow name calling again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
bye
enjoy your wheel


----------



## ssoulin75 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (ssoulin75)*

I could have called you every day at work man, but I didn't, so consider youself lucky.








So I go DHL, on the way I get a flat tire, nice. In the meantime, the wheel was delivered to my office, even though DHL on-line tracking said * 
Awaiting pickup by recipient as requested.*








Box arrived totally shredded BTW. 
I'll be watching for that new Eurojet TIP to make up for the 5th wheel John and if I don't see it, I WILL be calling you every day.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Start making more popcorn boys.
Wheel looks like crap, has 10,000 little bubbles all over it, the 'bolts' are all filled in with paint. Obviously not painted by the same shop,
It'll have to be stripped and re-painted.
Time to bring in the legal counsel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Ninja (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Take this too PM.


----------

